# Hilfe bei Numbers



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

moin zusammen,

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Numbers,
Auch von Excel habe ich nur wenig Ahnung...
So, nun habe ich mir mit Numbers ein schichtplan erstellt,hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt,auch das automatische Stunden zusammenrechnen...oder Übersunden.
Nun möchte ich folgendes machen. Angenommen ich habe 8 Urlaubstage,diese sollen unten links stehen und wenn ich ein "U"Einträge soll dann automatisch die 8 zur 7 werden und so weiter...
Hat da jemand ein Tipp für mich

Besten Dank im Voraus
Jenne☺️✌


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Numbers & Excel. Excel kenne ich gut. Aber was ist Numbers?


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Na eig das selbe wie Exel nur halt von Apple


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

OK. Mit Numbers kann ich nicht helfen. Aber egal wer dir helfen kann. Poste doch mal eine Datenansicht, damit man sieht, wie der Aufbau ist. Deine Beschreibung ist sehr dürftig. Denn "Ich habe ein Schichtplan" ergibt etwa 1 Million möglichkeiten, wie das dann aussieht.
Was ist Unten Links wenn man das Sheet nicht kennt?
etc.


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Geht leider nicht datei typ wird nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Print Screen.
Oder Zip-File (oder wie das beim angebissenen Apfel heisst)


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Hoffe es geht jetzt


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Wo in der Urlaubszeile steht die 8?. Ich finde sei nicht.


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Ist sie ja auch nicht, das möchte ich ja. 
Weis aber nicht wie, wenn ich es wüsste hätte ich mich nicht hier gemeldet


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

also wie gesagt. Ich hätte gerne damit unten bei Urlaub rechts davon zahl X steht und wenn Ich im Kalender U Eintrage automatisch unten abgezogen wird und mir angezeigt wird wieviel urlaub ich noch habe...


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

In Excel (Englisch)

```
=8-COUNTIF(D4:D33;"U") - COUNTIF(J4:J33;"U") ....
```
In Deutsch warscheinlich

```
=8-ZÄHLENWENN(D4:D33;"U") - ZÄHLENWENN(J4:J33;"U") ....
```


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Und wo muss ich das eintragen?


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Als Formel, da wo du das Resultat haben willst. Also du unten nach Urlaub.

Die ... Natürlich um weitere countif() erweitern für die anderen Moantsspalten


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

hm irgendwie funktioniert das nicht


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Also die ersten beiden Monate hab ich hinbekommen,aber dann komm ich einfach nicht weiter...


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

irgnedwie funktioniert es bei mir mit dem Excel. Unsere Zwei "irgendwie" müssen sich unterscheiden.
Fehlerverhalten? Printscreen?

Hier ein Printscrenn meinerseits
(1) Ausgabefeld
(2) Formel im Ausgabefeld


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Ok ich habs hinbekommen, habe einfach nur die erste Dirndl für die ganze Tabelle benutzt... besten Danke nochmal...
Jetzt muss ich nur noch so hinbekommen damit ich die Tabelle auch für 2018 benutzen kann, damit sich die Tage Monate automatisch anpassen....


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Wechsle von Excel/Numbers in eine Datenbank.....


----------



## Jenne2811 (22. März 2017)

Was soll das sein wie soll das gehen.?
Wie gesagt bin absoluter Neuling


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2017)

Dann lass es sein.
Die Daten fürsd 2018 musst du wieder von Hand zusammenschustern


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2017)

http://www.kalenderpedia.de/
Hier hats verschiedenste Kalendervorlagen für Excel. Da kannste Du Dir das händische anlegen sparen.


----------

